# Double checking on carrots



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I fed Pipper a few small slices of raw baby carrots today and he thought it was the best treat ever!!!!!!!!! :chili: I just want to double check that it's ok to feed them raw and that he will be able to digest raw carrots ok. I cut them up in small pieces so they won't be a choking hazard. I know myself, I prefer raw over cooked.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have been giving my two raw baby carrots everyday without any problems. They love them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey loves carrots! I buy the crinkle cut raw carrot and break them up to mix with his food. He gobbles it up!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's one of my dogs favorite treats! I cut them in very small pieces!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

If you ask Edgar, Emmet, Mercedes and Whitney they would say "Best treat ever"


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I was pretty sure it was ok to feed raw ones but I always second guess myself so wanted to double check with everyone else. Pipper thought they were the best thing ever!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Did he have any trouble knowing what to do with it? I gave Bella a piece of raw carrot and it was hysterical:HistericalSmiley: watching her trying to figure out what to do with it. She didn't know if it was a toy to play with and throw in the air, something to roll on or something that needed to be pounced on. She finally got the idea, but she tends to do this with any food items that are a different texture than what she is used to. She did the same thing with a blueberry. And don't get me started on bananas. :smrofl:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maltese#1fan said:


> Did he have any trouble knowing what to do with it? I gave Bella a piece of raw carrot and it was hysterical:HistericalSmiley: watching her trying to figure out what to do with it. She didn't know if it was a toy to play with and throw in the air, something to roll on or something that needed to be pounced on. She finally got the idea, but she tends to do this with any food items that are a different texture than what she is used to. She did the same thing with a blueberry. And don't get me started on bananas. :smrofl:


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: That would have been so funny to see :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Pipper knew what to do with it, but that's probably because he really likes treats a lot!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee loves, loves, raw carrots. Unfortunately she throws them up. So I have to tell her no when I get the carrots out. She looks so unhappy.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep, that's another treat I can never have on my own cause there is always a sorry pup begging and giving me those puppy dog eyes when I get some out for myself.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I buy organic mini-carrots. they are a great treat and good for teething! Nice and cool!


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

I occasionally feed Freya raw carrot (She also doesnt mind a whole raw potato to chew on). Although it is harder for dogs to digest large pieces of fruit/veg and they dont get all the nutrients out of it unless it is very small (grates, pulp or puree) it is still a nice treat.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

My aunts Aus Shepherd lives for carrots lol!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Dogs love raw carrots .


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

My boys absolutely LOVE them and devour them when offered as a treat. They both come running when they hear me in the kitchen cutting them. Awesome treat.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Mine love baby carrots too. I have read though that dogs do not get the nutrients/vit from fruits and vegetables unless they are pureed due to their digestive system. I don't puree, mine just munch away!


----------

